# Engel 30 Quart Cooler / Dry Box Sale



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

One day sale on Engel 30 Quart Coolers, $45 shipped
Engel 30-Quart Cooler/Dry Box


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

While these boxes are great for day coolers and carrying miscellaneous stuff MAKE NO MISTAKE THESE ARE NOT DRY BOXES. I have written an email to Engel trying to persuade them to remove the false advertising calling them DRY BOXES. They use a pourous cheapy gasket that is far from waterproof. If you truly want to use it as a dry box do yourself a favor and put anything you don't want getting wet into a ziploc bag.

Just thought I would forewarn you since I had my Engel 30 let water in everyday on the Grand...take it for what it's worth...a damn good day cooler.


----------

